# Serious interest in the arborist business



## Charles B. Garret (Oct 20, 2015)

In recent months I've been getting the taste of wanting to start felling trees part time and I've been wondering what it's gonna take to get started(equipment, insurance, and whatever else is needed).

I started doing side work already, mostly in open fields and some far enough away from houses and structures to get me some real brain twisters to figure out how to drop the trees properly. My dad has been working side jobs for the last 20+ years and I've been relying on his knowledge to get me through the tough spots.

If anyone would be able to point me in the right direction on equipment and the other essentials I would be extremely grateful. 

Thanks in advance, and God bless.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 20, 2015)

Here we go again. Do a search on this forum for new business. The topic has been beat to death.


----------



## Zale (Oct 20, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> Here we go again. Do a search on this forum for new business. The topic has been beat to death.



Hold on, I'd like to hear what Jeff has to say.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## scheffa (Oct 20, 2015)

Why is there always so much hate when people ask questions like this


----------



## Zale (Oct 20, 2015)

It's not hate. If the OP would do a search first, all of his questions would be answered. It's more a sense of frustration.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 20, 2015)

I wish i could've just started at the top before i had a clue about the industry.

Instead i started out doing grunt work and dragging brush for 2 years before i was ever asked if i planned on climbing. When i said sure i want to climb i had to learn all the knots first and then i was put in a tree with another climber for a month or so with only a saddle.

Soon after that i was allowed to go in smaller trees alone but only with a hand saw for a month or so before i was even allowed to use a chain saw on small trim jobs. It was a good 3-4 months before i did my first small removal by myself.....then came the bucket truck, i had to learn to do it all climbing first.

20 years later and i still work for that company, and the newbs now are starting just like i did. And to think someone without a clue wants to jump right in from the get go and run the show[emoji23]


----------



## Charles B. Garret (Oct 20, 2015)

Well forgive me for asking.

All I was asking for was to be pointed in the direction to go so I could get the information. I have no problem doing the research. I was just hoping that some of the seasoned experts could put in some of their two cents instead of shoveling me crap and telling me to dig through to the bottom.

If some people would remember, they all started at the beginning.

Anyways, thanks to everyone that is trying to give some grace.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 20, 2015)

Given that you are getting part time into felling trees, we don't need to worry about any of that fancy arborist type equipment like pole pruners. And you didn't mention anything about climbing, so we can forget about saddles, rope, rigging gear etc. And since you are only going to do some felling, and there is very limited opportunity to fall whole trees in the urban areas, we must assume you plan on working in the suburban and rural areas.

You probably don't want to worry about clean up, so don't need to discuss anything like chippers. 

So what do you need to fall a tree. 
1 A chainsaw
2 A couple of wedges to make sure it goes in the right direction
3 A rope to pull the tree, but we said no climbing, ahhhh screw the rope
4 PPE for safety. Nahhh that's for wusses, screw the PPE
5 Life insurance - now there's a good idea

Training video


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 20, 2015)

The fine art of Murphing


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Oct 20, 2015)

No no no, sorry for the hard time. I'm just trying to expand my tree biz and get into astro physics on the side. I'm getting a hard time on those forums right now.


----------



## Charles B. Garret (Oct 21, 2015)

Well, I'm going to expand a little more on my thoughts and let you into my head a bit. I'm already into climbing, and I was wondering what kind of rigging, harnesses, ropes and other equipment that you and the super expert felling persons use. Info on where to get good spikes and climbing boots would be much appreciated also.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Oct 21, 2015)

Treestuff.com or wesspur.com thanks for the super nice personal message


----------



## Nish (Oct 21, 2015)

A lot of tree guys have been in this business for decades and know very little about arboriculture, modern equipment and techniques, or even about how to legally run a small business. Steer clear of these folks. You could do a search for ISA Certified Arborists in your area, and offer yourself to work with a crew that's doing it right for a little bit. Be open and straightforward with your intentions. If you have intelligence and a good work ethic, doors will open up. Study up on trees, and tree care, and you'll quickly distinguish yourself from the pack of BS'ing "tree experts" in this industry.


----------



## theciscokid (Oct 21, 2015)

The line of work itself is hard work and consumes a lot of energy. On top of that you want to be the one that runs the operation as well? What are your intentions? Are you looking to establish a legitimate company, or go more freelance? After a 8-10 hour day on the job, will you still have the energy to do paperwork, bid jobs, respond to calls/emails, and maintain equipment? Do you know your tree ID? Can you identify diseases? Are you aware of what kind of trees are better to cut into at what season?

My advice is to go work for a reputable company for a few years. There is a lot to learn. In fact, it's never ending. Everything from safety, to tree aesthetics, to business management. Think of it as a free-ride college education..but you get paid for it. Once graduation day hits, you'll know it. You won't need to ask strangers on internet forums-that's a huge sign that you're way over your head. Use your ambition wisely, and be patient.


----------



## Arclight (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd look into what path you want to take in Arboriculture. I want to become a utility arborist mostly because of the challenge; do you want to be a climber? A municipal or utility specialist?

I also recommend joining a reputable tree care firm and starting from the groundman position on up so that you can get a feel for the type of people this profession attracts, and like theciscokid suggests: if you see an opportunity where you can broaden your skill set for free TAKE IT! The tests such as tree worker/certified arborist certifications, First Aid/CPR and Class B/A licenses are paid for by my company so check to see if any firms are willing to help you out with your education.

I'm going to college (majoring in arboriculture), working, studying for my certs, and going to my other classes at my work in order to reach my goals. Be sure you know what you want to do or else if you do a similar amount of ball busting it'll be very, very, VERY easy to become discouraged.

Also, have a good supply of Epsom salts so you can soak in them in a tub after work; it will help with the pain.


----------



## Charles B. Garret (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks a bunch for the wisdom and advising me doing the research of which direction in arboriculture to go. 

The biggest issue I have is I'm 30 years old, I have 3 kids, a wife, a house payment, a truck payment, and everything else that goes with family and life. I plan on taking it slow, but I can't work for 10 dollars an hour and struggle to live for 2 to five years while I learn the ropes. It's just not feasible for me. 

I'll talk to a friend in the business and see if he'll let me come on board part time to learn the ins and outs. Meanwhile, are there any good resources you can direct me to so I can read up on as much as possible.

I've been watching youtube videos like crazy, and I see that there is a ton to learn, so I'm gonna keep doing that as well as reading and consulting with the experts on here if people will just open some of the doors of knowledge. 

Thanks for the info and God bless.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nish (Oct 23, 2015)

I expect you'll make it just fine Mr. Garret, finding this to be an excellent career choice. May your wife share my confidence as you invest in equipment, skills, and a base of happy clients and colleagues. I'd love to find someone like you in Chapel Hill. Good luck!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 23, 2015)

About a year ago, I was in your same spot. 3 kids truck and house payment, and all that goes with it. I sold every toy, project, part to that project, any and everything to get started. Bought a few saws, another truck, the woman, with her tax check, bought me the first climbing kit. Some family friends worked for a line clearing company and started teaching me to climb. Got insurance and all that is required to work legally in my area. Started making contacts with other tree companies (to contract climb for them) also lawn care companies. My company has a partner, the guy that has been teaching me to climb. He has been doing tree work for 10-15 years, something like that since he got out of school. He is awesome, he also had his own company, but I handle people better then he does. Also running a business was nothing new to me, so paperwork, invoices, contracts, things like that I have down, him not so much. Working for myself is not much different then working for another company. I play groundie, a lot, if its a simple tree, Kevin will kick me in the arse and tell me to shimmy up and if i get lost he will give me direction on what to do next with out getting killed, hurt, or ****ing something up. Recently when we are slow, we have been working for a company about 2 hours away. I make $15 an hour working for this other company Kevin makes a little more but he worked for them before and is WAY more skilled then I am, but we have been working together long enough now that we make a good team. Him in the tree me running his ropes, dragging brush when im not on a line. Oh I forgot start studying for your ISA certs. The information provided is very helpful. Some not so much, but if this is the line of work you want to be in, its information you should know. Also the other company we work for knows we have a company in a different city, and the owner and his wife are very helpful. I ask a ton of questions every day I work and Darin is more then willing to help. Im not gonna tell you not to jump head first into this. I did, and my bills are paid. I am still alive we are building a name in our area, the work may not be flowing in like some of these established companies that post here, but that stuff all comes with time. I love my job, the guys I work with, and the tools of my trade. I wouldnt change it for the world. This xmas I have plans to get my two boys kids harnesses and start teaching them to climb. This kind of work will leave you with an amazing feeling at the end of the day (maybe its just exhaustion). If you do decide to do it, good luck do it right find some help, and be safe about it. It will be a long hard ride (im not just talking about the first time you blow the top out of a tree to low) but if you really want to work for yourself, have a good work ethic, and a good mind for business, you may just make it.


----------



## HLSupply (Oct 27, 2015)

*"... and whatever else is needed"*
Mr. Garret, one of the other things needed is marketing. If you go it alone you will eventually need to learn about the business side of things. Marketing and selling will be ESSENTIAL.

HLSupply published an ebook that would help arborists get more sales. (Y'all can have the entire book for free.) The concepts apply to ANY business, even your service. You'd have to tweak the ideas slightly to help yourself because after all, the book is "_How to Add Revenue to Your Outdoor Power Equipment Store or Repair Shop_." The book should definitely help you and anyone who sees this reply.


----------



## Arclight (Oct 27, 2015)

There you go; now go out there and make the best damn outdoor tree repair shop in town!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh man im changing the company name now... Outdoor Tree Repair....Sounds like I may be limiting myself.... Outdoor/Indoor Tree Repair/Removal Shop... Bring your trees in for service!!!!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 27, 2015)

Nurse gimmie 50cc's chloroplast stat. We need to reattach this limb! Its pulse is fading fast!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 27, 2015)

They're just using this to advertise their BS.


----------



## Arclight (Oct 27, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Oh man im changing the company name now... Outdoor Tree Repair....Sounds like I may be limiting myself.... Outdoor/Indoor Tree Repair/Removal Shop... Bring your trees in for service!!!!


I need a tree removal...


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 27, 2015)

Arclight said:


> I need a tree removal...



Just one? Are you sure you wouldnt be interested in our land clearing package?


----------



## Charles B. Garret (Oct 29, 2015)

Well, on a serious note. This is the start up setup that I can afford to purchase right now. Is it worth it?? And please insight only, not blunt crticism.

Entry-Level Combo Spur and Rope Kit (Size: Large) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FM2SMO2/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_PSzmwbDZWN08V

Also, here is the saw I'm going to be investing in. 
http://m.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/in-tree-saws/ms192tce/


Comments and thoughts please.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 29, 2015)

Pretty much the same kit I ordered... The harness sits in a bag because it sucks! The rope that came with the kit was retired shortly after the first couple uses and is now a tag line. I bought a silky zubat and its awesome. Honestly if I could do it over again, I wouldnt have bought the kit. The best part of the kit I got was the Tree climbers companion. My first couple months climbing, with the exception of the first two trees, I didnt even use my spikes. More rec climbing to get comfortable. I think I also got an add on kit with another line micro pully and eye to eye, maybe a couple other little bits of kit I cant think of atm.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 29, 2015)

192t is ok, modded 192t is bloody good and modded 150t is better again

Have no experience with those climbing kits but there's not alot in it I'd buy by choice


----------



## Charles B. Garret (Oct 29, 2015)

So do I buy everything in the kit to just get started and then upgrade as soon as possible, or do I go with spending an arm and a leg and possibly my first born and Second born to get the best right off the bat?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles, just pm me. If you are serious about getting into climbing there are some affordable options that will get you where you need to be and not be throwing money away.


----------

